

Ask HN: Can you suggest some good technical blogs to follow - subnetvj


======
mike-cardwell
I write a tech blog at <https://grepular.com/blog/>

Most tech blog seem to just talk about the current popular tech subject.
Basically repeating news that you can read in dozens of other places.

I've tried to avoid turning my "tech blog" into a "tech news blog", and mostly
just talk about things I've done or found myself. This seems to keep the
content original and mostly interesting I think. At least I hope so.

Some of my more popular articles:

[https://grepular.com/Abusing_HTTP_Status_Codes_to_Expose_Pri...](https://grepular.com/Abusing_HTTP_Status_Codes_to_Expose_Private_Information)

[https://grepular.com/Protecting_a_Laptop_from_Simple_and_Sop...](https://grepular.com/Protecting_a_Laptop_from_Simple_and_Sophisticated_Attacks)

I discovered and reported the LastPass vulnerability last year which lead to
them making loads of major changes to their infrastructure:

[https://grepular.com/LastPass_Vulnerability_Exposes_Account_...](https://grepular.com/LastPass_Vulnerability_Exposes_Account_Details)

And was the blog which started the shit-storm about Dropbox mobiles lack of
security:

[https://grepular.com/Dropbox_Mobile_Less_Secure_Than_Dropbox...](https://grepular.com/Dropbox_Mobile_Less_Secure_Than_Dropbox_Desktop)

I have different feeds for different categories of post depending on what you
like to read about:

<https://grepular.com/feeds/>

I think that's enough self promotion for now ;)

------
techiferous
This will introduce you to some good Ruby blogs:

<http://planetrubyonrails.com>

Although not blogs, there are some nice email newsletters that are good for
keeping you in the loop:

<https://cooperpress.com>

------
ed
Is there any field you're particularly interested in?

~~~
subnetvj
Most of the stuff that I tend to find using Google is more about the
things/features/products that tech companies are dishing out. However, I don't
get blogs that are more into the technical details like Algos, architecture,
design, programming etc.

There are a few goods posts on HN every now and then, but would love people to
share what interesting technical feeds they follow regularly.

